# Updating All Clad?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

First, let me say that I like my All Clad, very much. It's given me 30 years of great service and has stood up well to carelessness and abuse. And while some of the pots look their age, they don't cook their age. However, having recently purchased and looked at some Calphalon, I've begun to think that it's time for AC to modernize, add some features that may make the pots more useful to home cooks.

I've come to appreciate the glass lids on the Calphalon. I like seeing what's going on without having to remove the lid. However, the stainless lids that come with All Clad seem a stronger alternative in the long run. Perhaps All Clad could offer the glass lids as a separately purchased item. If they did, I'd certainly buy one or two.

The All Clad lids have a small design flaw, no big deal, but in some situations it could certainly be annoying if not a problem. The lid actually drops down into the pot a little bit, and if the level of the ingredients is very high, the lid gets in the way of the ingredients. The Calphalon lid is slightly domed, and that's not an issue. 

The rolled lip on the Calphalon pots makes pouring easier and more controlable, at least for me. I've noticed the rolled lips on some other professional-grade cookware as well. Perhaps it's time that All Clad offered that feature.

The calphalon pots that I've looked at have greater radius inside the pot where the side meets the bottom, making it easier to scrape out certain ingredienst, such as a thick sauce, some soups, and the morning porridge.

None of these things is of major importance, but they are nice features, and taken together make the Calphalon (and others) a little more user friendly. Not having these features won't prevent me from buying more All Clad when the need arises, but maybe it's time All Clad modernized their design if it could be done without sacrificing quality. What do you think?

Shel


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Shel, you've really got me confused.

If Calphalon has the features you like, and All-Clad doesn't, wouldn't it be easier to just continue buying Calphalon than to try and get All-Clad to change its designs?

And, frankly, if All-Clad did go along, and produced a line of "me-too" products just to keep up with it's competitors it would be just one more nail in their coffin, far as I'm concerned.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Well, I certainly didn't want to confuse you ...

Not all Calphalon comes as tri-ply cookware. A fair amount has a bonded aluminum plate at the bottom. And Calphalon (and other brands) don't have as wide a selection of cookware. I don't think Calphalon has as wide a choice of saute pans, for example. So there might be times when All Clad is the only choice. Plus All Clad offers the MC2 line, which in some instances are preferred over their stainless line. IOW, there seems to be more choice with All Clad.

I don't see updating or adding features as being a "me-too" line. Never thought of it that way, but I suppose you may have a point, although I don't see adding features or function that other companies are using as much, if any, of a detriment. Regardless, I'd love a glass lid for some of my All Clad pots.

Shel


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

virtually all of my All Clad cookware is the old Copper stuff. If it has any design flaws, they pale in comparison to how well the pan cooks food.


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

Great post! Having a cookware guide I always like to hear other peoples opinions on the different types of cookware.

I'd have to say I love All-Clad but Calphalon is right up there as well.

You should email your thoughts to All-Clad direct. Sometimes manufacturers get so caught up with their products that they fail to see simple ways of improving them. You have some really good ideas and they are well thought out so I am sure they would appreciate your constructive criticism.


----------

